# Whats your opinion of Exo-Terra terrariums?



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello guys,

Whats the up's and down's of a Exo-Terra vs a regular Fish Tank?

The reason is that im doing a road trip and a petstore at Chattanooga TN (Pet Care Warehouse) is selling a Exo-terra tank 36"x18"x24" (model PT-2614) for $269.99.
It might not be too good of a deal for some of you guys on the cities, but for me that it's uncommon since I live in MS.


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr. Bronze said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Whats the up's and down's of a Exo-Terra vs a regular Fish Tank?
> 
> ...


i love the exo-terras . the viv im working on now is an 18x18x24 and its turning out really well. i would suggest you check craigslist, ebay, or amazon before making your purchase though. i was able to find mine for $106 AFTER shipping.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Front opening door.

You get one and will NEVER look back.


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

1)fruit fly proof. read up on how to, they escape.
2)before you start the build, sylicone the bottom and up the sides 3" or so.
my first real build was an exo 36" and it leaked about 4 weeks after it was done. i think the issue was that i moved it, and the only thing i can figure is that it maybe got "tweaked" a little in the move. 36" is a pretty big span and the tank is pretty heavy, i think there may have been just enough strain on it to make a leak... it held water for 4 weeks before it popped up and there was no way i was/could tear it down. i syliconed the outside bottom edge and its holding again. i did a search and some others have had issues with it too.
3)id buy nothing else. i do love them. im very happy despite the issue i had.
derek


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Like all tanks, leak test when you 1st get it, and dont move them with a bunch of weight in them. The doors are nice, and i like them better than the zoomeds, but theres still a place for normal tanks.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

They're the best! get one for sure


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

I really like mine. I have an 18x18x24 and a 12x12x18. Theyre secure and the front opening door makes feeding really easy.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I have 4 exo's and i love them. I also have a 20 vert. and I am moving the frogs out of that into an exo. I like how you have 2 doors rather than one large opening door and I feel like I have more control over escapes during maintainence. Also, the background is done, although you can freely modify it. I would recommend making sure the frogs cannot get behind the background, otherwise, thats where they'll be! i havent seen my tio of orange lamasi basically since i got them. I discovered the other day that they are spending MOST of thier time behind the background! So why did I bother planting the viv? LOL 
Ok I rambled enough

Thom O


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Front door openings makes viv builds so much easier. Brilliant!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I have my frogs in Exo-Terras and a Collared Lizard in a 20 long with a slide in screen top.
When I feed the frogs I just open one of the doors and dump in the fly`s.
When I feed the lizard I have to take off both lights and then remove the screened top, place the food in the tank, then replace the top and put back both lights.
It takes me longer to deal with that one tank than to feed all my frogs.

John


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

They are great...just expensive. The Zoo-Med are much cheaper but I also find them to be of lower quality.

Chris


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

I just got one, seems to be nice, just wondering if you guys keep the background that comes with it or use spray foam? Will plants climb and mount easily in the one that comes with it.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I have tree fern panel`s for my backgrounds.
For me they work really well.
I have some climbing plants that attached themselves right to it.
It also holds up nicely with all the moisture.
I have one thats about 5 years old and still looks brand new.

John


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

Is the 12"x12"x18" too small for leuc's?

I checked and they had one 12"x12"x12" for $30, a 12"x12"x18" for $39.99 and 2 of the 36"x18"x24" for $199.99. 

The 36"x18"x24" it's bigger than expected, maybe a little to big for frogs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

no such thing as too big for frogs!!!!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

> maybe a little to big for frogs.


blaspheme!


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

OK
No such thing as big for frogs! Got it.

The 12"x12"x18" is big enough for how many leucs?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

A 12x12x18 exo terra is not large enough for D. leucomelas. I keep my leuc pairs in 18x18x24 exos, and they utilize the entire space. 3-4 leucs would be fine in that size, as well.

I have about 30 exo terras, and love them.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I am a foamer myself. I pull the backgrounds that come with them out and use the material for scaffolding for landscape or water feature design.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Kgbower said:


> I just got one, seems to be nice, just wondering if you guys keep the background that comes with it or use spray foam? Will plants climb and mount easily in the one that comes with it.


I normally use spray foam, however I've seen some nice backgrounds that simply silicone/coco fiber right over the stock background. Another option to consider.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

So have we come to the conclusion that the Exo is better then the Zoo-Med. 
My 18x18x24 zoo med that I housed my crested gecko in was nice at first, but now about a year later, the handle snapped clean off. Is this just me having been to roughwith it or a common occurence with zoo meds?

Because id like to get an 18x18x24 for a female cat geck, to pair with my male, and would rather not deal with something like this again.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

That is exactly what happened to me....latch snapped off.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

My favorite thing about Exo's is the dual opening doors and the fact that they go all the way up to 36" wide.

We have 9 in total.

3 x 18"

3 x 24"

3 x 36"

I like 24" and the 36" the best. Lotsa room for the frogs!


----------

